# Interior Roofing/Upholstery Sagging - Solutions to Fix?? - 2003 VW GTI 1.8T - Thx!



## wvjoe (Jan 23, 2011)

I had a bad seal in my sunroof which left the passenger side floor of the front & rear of my car flooded every time it rained. The moisture eventually diluted the glued bond that kept the Interior roofing material in place. Blah blah...

I need to replace or fix the sagging cloth that is attached to the interior roofing of my car. I suggested paying someone to replace the sagging cloth but, a friend recommended purchasing a new interior roof (cloth in tact) from the junk yard and replace everything from the back of the car to the front.

He said it wasn't a tough install and would cost much, much less... Any suggestions or recommendations? I'm not looking for anything custom. I would like to spend as little money as possible but, still get the job done. 

Anyone with recommendations would be great. 

Thanks in advance!

- Joe


----------



## twinrado (Jun 23, 2005)

shouldn't cost more than $50 to buy the glue and upholstery to recondition your old one. and it isn't that hard.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3639815-Extensive-Headliner-DIY&highlight=headliner

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5159767-Custom-Headliner-Work&highlight=headliner

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5154509-New-headliner!&highlight=headliner

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5139886-New-Headliner-Fabric.-You-like&highlight=headliner


----------

